# Fine Woodworking Magazine Archives



## scottb

Great review Karson. I suspected this would be a good investment - saving space and searchability is a huge plus to boot.


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks Karson I've been wanting to get the DVD but things keep happening that are drains on my checkbook. *;-))*


----------



## mmh

Nice review. Maybe Santa will remember this one.


----------



## a1Jim

I have it it's great.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders

I have it too, great files and easy to follow along with….
They also have the Shopnotes and WoodSmith magazines in a similar type of DVD… these too are great for the beginner to the pro…


----------



## OutPutter

I have the DVD also and I love it. Viewing with Acrobat helps with the slow scrolling you may experience using the supplied interface. I'm reading all the back issues in order so it's like getting a bachelor's level education in woodworking from the old masters when they were just talented people working for a living, before they got old. One of my favorite things is how the readers of the day back in the 70's used to complain about tool quality which is ironic bacause those are the tools the people who complain today love to find and restore. lol


----------



## lew

Thanks for the review, Karson!

Lew


----------



## matt1970

i keep seeing this…it would be nice…I really love the magazine and its the only one I am currently taking….I also have the online service which I like…have not wanted to plunk down the money…


----------



## jbertelson

*All*
I purchased this, partly as a resource to use when on vacation this January, not knowing if I would have web access for sure. I routinely look at it when designing projects, which are essentially all shop projects at this time. My sled, which is nearing the finishing process was influenced by an older article describing an adjustable fence for a crosscut sled.

As Karson noted, the searches are very useful, and it is fun to read some of the old articles.

I don't know if this is in everyone's budget, a search on the web in general, combined with a search on LJ's will normally give you a pretty large selection of pertinent information. But I like the fact you can install it on multiple machines, and you don't need the DVD once it is installed.


----------



## jbertelson

*All*
Again, yesterday, I found a great article in this DVD about stops for jigs (such as my sled), and I have changed my plans on how to construct my sled stop system. Searching is sometimes a little tedious, because it is hard to nail down (intended (-: ) the exact search words, and you sift through a bunch of unwanted articles. But the up side of that, is I keep finding other interesting things off topic that I add to my favorites section in the DVD software.

The down side is the price of this thing, but it truly useful to me.


----------



## Karson

Thanks Guys for your reviews also. Maybe I'll get mine some day.


----------



## BradHess

I got this today and it is a great resource and kind of addicting the amount of information it contains. Hence my late night post. It is a chunk of change, but I have already found several articles that will be very useful, so I consider it a small investment.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

I have the newer one with all the 2010 issues. The magazines are indexed and the built-in search feature is great. It's just an excellent product and is so much easier to find what you want than digging through a stack of 200+ magazines.

I got it from http://www.hartvilletool.com for $89. A great price for what you get.


----------

